# KAIN'S ART DUMP [New: 05/25/16]



## KainAronoele (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't have an art dump, so thought I'd make one :3

Here I'll post all/any art I complete that isn't digital art made in my Shop in the Museum Shop!


Here's some I finished yesterday, and some others I'm currently working on ^^



Spoiler: Finished Work



Completed for Finn of her OC Joan -









Spoiler: WIPs



Tattoo design WIP for katiegurl123's cousin -





Mitzi and Mr. Saturn WIP for Chibi.Hoshi -






​


----------



## Keitara (Jul 7, 2015)

looks great so far!! I really like the shading on Joan's shirt


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 7, 2015)

Keitara said:


> looks great so far!! I really like the shading on Joan's shirt



Thanks! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I usually don't shade very much, but thought I'd try it a bit more lol


----------



## ardrey (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks amazing! Love the skulls ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2015)

Ooooooo they all look fab<3 Love the Joan piece as well : O


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 8, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Looks amazing! Love the skulls ^^





Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ooooooo they all look fab<3 Love the Joan piece as well : O



Thanks guys ^^
Getting closer to completing my list of orders to get done ~


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 8, 2015)

your art is hot *touches*


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 8, 2015)

xD


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 9, 2015)

Nvm lol


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 20, 2015)

Haven't posted in a bit.
Finished all this last week for a small convention I went to ~


Spoiler: Mythicon











And just finished these today ~


Spoiler: For katiegurl1223 and ardrey


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 21, 2015)

Every time I see this thread I think "Kain no" xDDD

But art is such beauty as always *A*


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 21, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Every time I see this thread I think "Kain no" xDDD
> 
> But art is such beauty as always *A*



Too graphic of an image, huh?
Was trying to be 'creative' but I'm starting to think it just makes ppl go "Ew wtf is wrong with this girl..."
Unoriginal title, here I come!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Too graphic of an image, huh?
> Was trying to be 'creative' but I'm starting to think it just makes ppl go "Ew wtf is wrong with this girl..."
> Unoriginal title, here I come!!



I was fine with it lol but hey some peeps are sensitive xD
You could always name it "Kain's Art Dump of Super Extraordinary Adventure"
That's a thread I would click on :D


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 21, 2015)

Your art is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! ;A; *touches glorious artsu* And, I wouldn't get it ofc since I don't want tattoos, but I REALLY like the roses and skulls one it's so prettyyyy ;;;; <333


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 21, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I was fine with it lol but hey some peeps are sensitive xD
> You could always name it "Kain's Art Dump of Super Extraordinary Adventure"
> That's a thread I would click on :D


xD
May be a lil too much  lol




Kirindrake said:


> Your art is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! ;A; *touches glorious artsu* And, I wouldn't get it ofc since I don't want tattoos, but I REALLY like the roses and skulls one it's so prettyyyy ;;;; <333


Thank youuuuuu ; o;
That one was really fun to draw! And also really good practice since I want to become a Tattoo Artist c:


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Thank youuuuuu ; o;
> That one was really fun to draw! And also really good practice since I want to become a Tattoo Artist c:



Ohhh that's really cool then!  Good luck with that //// <3


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 22, 2015)

Made this cutie for someone. Doing a Nintendo exchange on redditgifts, so this was one of his :3


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow... It looks awesome!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 22, 2015)

Jeff THE Best said:


> Wow... It looks awesome!



Thank you :3


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 23, 2015)

adorable!!!


----------



## Beardo (Jul 23, 2015)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 23, 2015)

beardos post isnt showing up but this should fix it


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 23, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> adorable!!!





Beardo said:


> So gorgeous!



Thanks guys 
I think I've only done one or two other canvas paintings (and they sucked), so I'm glad this one wasn't a fail ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Aug 4, 2015)

Spoiler: Another tattoo design for katiegurl1223














Spoiler: 2nd half of AT w/ardrey













Spoiler: Leafeon necklace for a RLC


----------



## derezzed (Aug 5, 2015)

Whoa, you've got really cool stuff here! I definitely enjoyed looking through everything. Your drawing style is interesting and you're honestly so versatile; I mean, you can do drawings AND miscellaneous crafts... that's seriously awesome. The figurines look amazing, and I especially like the Leafeon necklace you recently posted! It looks great, and I can totally say the same for the tattoo designs... and virtually every single piece of your artwork


----------



## KainAronoele (Aug 5, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Whoa, you've got really cool stuff here! I definitely enjoyed looking through everything. Your drawing style is interesting and you're honestly so versatile; I mean, you can do drawings AND miscellaneous crafts... that's seriously awesome. The figurines look amazing, and I especially like the Leafeon necklace you recently posted! It looks great, and I can totally say the same for the tattoo designs... and virtually every single piece of your artwork


Thanks so much!
I usually don't have a set style (other than my digital chibis, but I use a starter base I made of them to help them stay consistent, mostly in the face region lol) cuz I hate the idea of every person I draw looking the same. Same face/body with different hair, etc. But that's my personal preference for me.
I actually do crafts along with shoes, belts and hats too ^^ but they're not as popular as my AC figurines and jewelry works seem to be 
I really appreciate the compliments. They always really boosts my confidence in what I do!
I love being able to do many different types of art, it's always good for me since doing something of the same thing can make me bored, I like being able to switch around and do other things in between ~


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 5, 2015)

Aaaaaah, oh my god your art is amazing. and that leafeon necklace.. It's absolutely adorable. Such talent. >w<


----------



## KainAronoele (Aug 5, 2015)

mayor-essy said:


> Aaaaaah, oh my god your art is amazing. and that leafeon necklace.. It's absolutely adorable. Such talent. >w<


Thank you 
I made another one about a year ago, I'm happy I can tell how much I've improved since then ^^


----------



## moonflow (Aug 6, 2015)

those are all very lovely! keep up the great work!


----------



## KainAronoele (Sep 7, 2015)

Huge dump, been gone for a lil bit, so here's a nice dump of all the stuff I've done since gone ~



Spoiler: For an Art Event I attended













































Spoiler: RLC from Etsy

























Spoiler: For katigurl1223











Oh! Also, my submission for the art contest ~
(It didn't make it to finals, but was still fun to make <3
At least my photography one made it to finals :3 )


Spoiler: Fire Festival Art Submission


----------



## derezzed (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow, okay. Everything is so good, as usual. The update really shows how you're pro with flowers, lol. I'm really impressed by the PokeBall ones in particular and the design you drew for katigurl1223.

That doesn't mean your other stuff should be overlooked though... like, no way. The drawings and figurines look absolutely amazing as well, [ESPECIALLY THIS ONE]. I was honestly mesmerized with it, haha. I also like how you colored Cordelia's hair in the RLC piece; it looks super nice and detailed :-]


----------



## KainAronoele (Sep 7, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Wow, okay. Everything is so good, as usual. The update really shows how you're pro with flowers, lol. I'm really impressed by the PokeBall ones in particular and the design you drew for katigurl1223.
> 
> That doesn't mean your other stuff should be overlooked though... like, no way. The drawings and figurines look absolutely amazing as well, [ESPECIALLY THIS ONE]. I was honestly mesmerized with it, haha. I also like how you colored Cordelia's hair in the RLC piece; it looks super nice and detailed :-]



Ah, ty! :3
Really thought the break would help me focus on what I needed to do better and also not stress me out as much to get them done, also motivation-wise.
I really appreciate the compliments ^^
Will have to thank my bf for the Pokeball idea xD Those and the Alice in Wonderland-inspired ones as well.
I have gotten into watercolor stuff like the Link one, I've done another like it before but with different ppl. I wanna try to do more in the future ~


----------



## KainAronoele (Sep 15, 2015)

Some new stuff ~



Spoiler: AT for Lilliee













Spoiler: Mini Canvas Kirby



I sent it to a Grump today :3









Spoiler: RLC - Marshal figurine



I'll say he's definitely looking better than the one I made for myself about 6 months ago.
Though, he does look silly with no hair


----------



## KainAronoele (Sep 17, 2015)

I still need to clear coat him, but just finished painting this Marshal for a customer.. I wanted to show my improvement since the 1st Marshal I made (for myself) about 6 months ago.
And now I want to keep this new one ; ^; lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 18, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I still need to clear coat him, but just finished painting this Marshal for a customer.. I wanted to show my improvement since the 1st Marshal I made (for myself) about 6 months ago.
> And now I want to keep this new one ; ^; lol



Aaaaaaa makes me miss my Marshal since he got TTed out lol xD But wow the incredible difference, loving it : D


----------



## KainAronoele (Sep 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Aaaaaaa makes me miss my Marshal since he got TTed out lol xD But wow the incredible difference, loving it : D


I would die if he was in my town > .<
Thank you! :D


----------



## KainAronoele (Sep 18, 2015)

I entered a contest! If you'd like to help vote, here's the link ~ https://gleam.io/g/08ohq/y3i5
If I win I'll be doing a couple giveaways ^^
Here's my entry -







Spoiler: Some crops to better see her :P

















Spoiler: Also another Comparison



I used the headshot for this piece, wanted to show the improvements and new techniques I found over the past few months since my pen pressure was fixed.


----------



## KainAronoele (Sep 20, 2015)

Finished Marshal ^^


----------



## crystalchild (Sep 20, 2015)

that marshal is perfect! you're incredibly talented. gosh, now i want a little diana sculpture, haha.

may i ask what materials you use?


----------



## KainAronoele (Sep 20, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> that marshal is perfect! you're incredibly talented. gosh, now i want a little diana sculpture, haha.
> 
> may i ask what materials you use?



Thank you! I do sell them on Etsy and in my Figurine shop on here! ^^

I use polymer clay and paint ~


----------



## KainAronoele (Sep 23, 2015)

A friend of mine has really gotten into 3D printing and made this for me!
I have an idea in mind that I want to do with it so I painted it ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Sep 24, 2015)

Finally designed a logo for my shop :3 and now I have shop stickers! ^^


----------



## derezzed (Sep 25, 2015)

^ Glad to see that the shop stickers turned out so well! \o/

Also, the painted Majora's Mask you posted earlier looks amazing *-* There's such a huge difference between the before and after; I suspect the painting job must have taken a good while!


----------



## KainAronoele (Sep 25, 2015)

derezzed said:


> ^ Glad to see that the shop stickers turned out so well! \o/
> 
> Also, the painted Majora's Mask you posted earlier looks amazing *-* There's such a huge difference between the before and after; I suspect the painting job must have taken a good while!



Yes, I'm quite pleased with them ^^ thanks again so much for helping me make them! :3 I only have Paint, Picmonkey or cooltext to use for text, and none of them do wavy texts or an option to make them that way xD

Thank you! The painting was kind of a pain  the yellow especially cuz it's pretty translucent, so in order for it to come out solid and bright I have to use a few layers of white first. Red also took a few coats to look right. Then had to re-outline the black and refine the lines.
It was super fun to see it slowly come into place though :3 I also clear coated it shortly after that pic, which I think gave it just the right shine it needed!
I'll be painting another one soon, but it'll be a lil different. (I'm actually more excited to do this one lol) So hoping it'll turn out well ~


----------



## KainAronoele (Sep 29, 2015)

I tried something different this time :3 worked in this for a good.. 7 hours xD
It'll be stickers and prints for an art show I'll be attending next weekend ^^


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I tried something different this time :3 worked in this for a good.. 7 hours xD
> It'll be stickers and prints for an art show I'll be attending next weekend ^^



I LOVE that style!


----------



## KainAronoele (Sep 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I LOVE that style!



Thank you! :D
I've always loved the black shade styles, so thought I'd give it a go!

The shop I'm featured in is a Petal Shoppe, so thought this was fitting c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Thank you! :D
> I've always loved the black shade styles, so thought I'd give it a go!
> 
> The shop I'm featured in is a Petal Shoppe, so thought this was fitting c:



I really really like it! It's like a more mature cartoon/anime mix c: 
Was this what the flowers were for haha?


----------



## derezzed (Sep 29, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I tried something different this time :3 worked in this for a good.. 7 hours xD
> It'll be stickers and prints for an art show I'll be attending next weekend ^^



Love this *-* The bold lines, colors... EVERYTHING BASICALLY
I honestly say that for every single thing you do, lol, but this really wowed me in particular because it's so different from your usual traditional art style (in a good way)! It would be amazing to see more stuff done like that, if it was fun to make c:


----------



## KainAronoele (Sep 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I really really like it! It's like a more mature cartoon/anime mix c:
> Was this what the flowers were for haha?


:3
Yes xD



derezzed said:


> Love this *-* The bold lines, colors... EVERYTHING BASICALLY
> I honestly say that for every single thing you do, lol, but this really wowed me in particular because it's so different from your usual traditional art style (in a good way)! It would be amazing to see more stuff done like that, if it was fun to make c:


Thank you! It was really fun to draw ^^ just, as most of my other digital art, it takes so much longer than traditional, and totally kills my hand lol. One of the reasons I don't do digital too much > .<
But I will definitely try more pieces like this in the future c:


----------



## KainAronoele (Oct 3, 2015)

Finished Kawaii Cupcake's art from my recent auction ~


Spoiler


----------



## Locket (Oct 3, 2015)

All of this is inspiring me to draw a lot XD

The majoras mask would be great with my halloween costume this year! (going to be skull kid)


----------



## KainAronoele (Oct 3, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> All of this is inspiring me to draw a lot XD
> 
> The majoras mask would be great with my halloween costume this year! (going to be skull kid)



Ah! I've been wanting to be Skull Kid as well xD Was hoping for maybe ComiCon (if I can go ; o; ) or next year. Found a listing for the hat, but it's 75$!! So gotta save up, lol.

Also, that fox is super cute... 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! And also may be teaming up with the guy to make actual masks of them! :D so, excited about that ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Oct 7, 2015)

New stickers and prints I put up in my shop ^^







Spoiler: Close ups of the stickers


----------



## derezzed (Oct 7, 2015)

I AM RELIEVED THEY TURNED OUT GOOD, I honestly thought the black outline on the "I'm friends with this crazy artist" piece would look too rough x_x

Anyway, the cut outlines of the flower petal drawing look nice! Your white outline honestly seemed pretty accurate to me, haha. I doubt they have to be that exact or anything anyway


----------



## KainAronoele (Oct 7, 2015)

derezzed said:


> I AM RELIEVED THEY TURNED OUT GOOD, I honestly thought the black outline on the "I'm friends with this crazy artist" piece would look too rough x_x
> 
> Anyway, the cut outlines of the flower petal drawing look quite nice! Your white outline looks pretty good to me, haha. I doubt they have to be that exact or anything anyway



 Nope, they came out totally perfect xD
I forgot to take a pic of the petal shoppe one!! But the print for it came out super well too ^^

Ty xD I have to cut them out myself!! So the colored bg's were to help guide me where I should cut 
I used to get my stickers made online by Redbubble, but they charge $2 a sticker ($1 if purchase more than 6) + shipping, and also come out a bit grainy in the coloring. Though the colors are really accurate and I like the feel and thickness of the sticker (plus they cut it out for you, and do the white outline for you lol) BUT at the printing place I go to they charge $2.50 for how ever many you can fit on a 12 x 18in sticker sheet. He fit 12 on each sheet (for my logo stickers you put the words on the banner for me he was able to fit 9 for the big ones, and 16 for the smaller ones), but downside is I have to cut them out myself xD and either with a crappy X-acto knife or scissors (which I prefer lol)
I much rather do the cheaper way, just it really does some damage on my hand.


----------



## g u m m i (Oct 7, 2015)

I literally gasped when I saw the first spoiler, I love your style! 
Keep it up! ;u;


----------



## derezzed (Oct 7, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Nope, they came out totally perfect xD
> I forgot to take a pic of the petal shoppe one!! But the print for it came out super well too ^^
> 
> Ty xD I have to cut them out myself!! So the colored bg's were to help guide me where I should cut
> ...



Dang, $2 a sticker sounds really expensive. Though I suppose that's what the quality would be worth... and at least there's a bulk order deal 

So it's nice that you're able to get stickers for a cheaper price now, but the fact that you have to cut them out yourself is a huge bummer :-/
Geez, I can only imagine how much work that would be xD;;
I'd probably just give up and hire someone else to do it with the money I saved, LMAO. Sucks to hear about the hand damage as well! I remember having to cut out a lot of prints out myself before (for a community service thing, I think) and my hand ached like mad afterwards. Totally not fun x_x


----------



## KainAronoele (Oct 7, 2015)

g u m m i said:


> I literally gasped when I saw the first spoiler, I love your style!
> Keep it up! ;u;


:D tysm!
Definitely will ^^ tis one of my dream jobs :3



derezzed said:


> Dang, $2 a sticker sounds really expensive. Though I suppose that's what the quality would be worth... and at least there's a bulk order deal
> 
> So it's nice that you're able to get stickers for a cheaper price now, but the fact that you have to cut them out yourself is a huge bummer :-/
> Geez, I can only imagine how much work that would be xD;;
> I'd probably just give up and hire someone else to do it with the money I saved, LMAO. Sucks to hear about the hand damage as well! I remember having to cut out a lot of prints out myself before (for a community service thing, I think) and my hand ached like mad afterwards. Totally not fun x_x


Yeah, I never bought them for 2! xD always wanted til I had more than 6 to order, or would suck it up and buy one more just to save lol. But then shipping's like 5$ vs nothing, sooo yeah xD

I just try to pace myself on them. Cut out maybe 2 or 3 of them, then if need more, will cut those out then. Or for stuff like events, I'll just cut a few one day, then some more the next til I think I have enough stock 
But yeah, hand has been ashing for days now too (play too much Final Fantasy on my laptop lol.. and I naturally have my hand in a stressful position, so after a few hours, it's pretty f***'d up > .< )


----------



## KainAronoele (Oct 17, 2015)

Finished painting the other mask ^^
This one's more of a worn out, "antique" look :3 It was pretty fun do <3


----------



## Locket (Oct 17, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Finished painting the other mask ^^
> This one's more of a worn out, "antique" look :3 It was pretty fun do <3



so jealous

Still wish I had a mask!


----------



## KainAronoele (Oct 17, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> so jealous
> 
> Still wish I had a mask!



I wish these were actual mask size xD
I want to wear them so badly, lol.


----------



## Locket (Oct 17, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I wish these were actual mask size xD
> I want to wear them so badly, lol.



Tape them to your nose!


----------



## KainAronoele (Oct 17, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Tape them to your nose!



That'd be quite an awkward position xD


----------



## Locket (Oct 18, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> That'd be quite an awkward position xD



Then they would be centered ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## KainAronoele (Oct 18, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Then they would be centered ?\_(ツ)_/?



True :P


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 1, 2015)

Been a bit again, so here's some new stuff I've done ~



Spoiler: Figurines



1st - Fang, 2nd - Kid Cat, 3rd - Gabi (WIP), 4th - My cousin (present for her Quincea?era) 






















Spoiler: Digital Art



1st - RLC for a YTer (friend bought it for them), 2nd - My entry for the LINE Celebration event (autumn version of Flower Girl), 3rd - RLC for HopeForHyrule (Flutterlove on tbt)


















Spoiler: Earrings - Christmas/Winter-themed



Still a WIP, gotta add the backs, then up for sale they go!







Not sure if this counts as art, but I mean... I put it together, and did my makeup and nose point xD


Spoiler: LINK!!



1st - Halloween, 2nd - Renaissance Festival


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice stuffs! Multitalented!!


----------



## himeki (Dec 2, 2015)

You're so good at making the figurines! >u< And ohhhh my gosh, I just love that Autumn Flower Girl!


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 2, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Nice stuffs! Multitalented!!


Thank you :3



MayorEvvie said:


> You're so good at making the figurines! >u< And ohhhh my gosh, I just love that Autumn Flower Girl!


Thanks :D
My next step is to make molds of the base animals. Making them one by one is DEATH!!
Also have a pig, rhino and a goat to make still too > .<
And ty ^^ thinking of doing all 4 seasons! Though not sure what to do for Summer.


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 2, 2015)

I want to make more masks lol


----------



## derezzed (Dec 2, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Been a bit again, so here's some new stuff I've done ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THE KIDCAT FIGURINE. I'd get one from you if I wasn't a broke student, haha. One day :'-]
But yeah, great stuff as usual, Kain! I really like seeing your updates, just to see what you've been up to! You do make an amazing Link, by the way ;-]



KainAronoele said:


> I want to make more masks lol



So you totally should :-O


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 4, 2015)

derezzed said:


> I LOVE THE KIDCAT FIGURINE. I'd get one from you if I wasn't a broke student, haha. One day :'-]
> But yeah, great stuff as usual, Kain! I really like seeing your updates, just to see what you've been up to! You do make an amazing Link, by the way ;-]
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you :D I'm guessing it's a bday gift for someone cuz they needed it by tomorrow or the 10th, so I hope they enjoy it ^^
And thanks  It's a lot easier to show WIPs on instagram xD but I still like to share on here every once in a while for those who don't follow me lol.

I have to team up with a guy that 3D prints, but he's been super busy v .v


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 10, 2015)

Some more updates and WIPs



Spoiler: Figurine WIPs



The heads of 3 Villager commissions I have - Tank > Kidd > Kevin









Spoiler: Youtuber Stickers



Made some new options for them. More up-to-date I guess.









Spoiler: Random Adorable Mew appears



Got this cutie a few days ago, and now he's stealing my products 









Spoiler: Villager Collection



I recently made a collage of all the villagers I've done





And then there's Gabi, who I also recently finished, but she didn't fit and I forgot to take quality pics of her...









Spoiler: Custom Amiibo



This is for my dad for Christmas. I also started selling custom amiibos on my Etsy. Atm it's just custom paint jobs, but once I experiment more I may add option for SUPER custom stuff and items/accessories, etc.


----------



## sej (Dec 10, 2015)

I love your work! Amazing! 
I love the Jacksepticeye one


----------



## himeki (Dec 10, 2015)

AHHH THE CUSTOM DONKEY KONG IS COOL 
Your figures are awesome! I would order from you but shipping would be insane XD


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 10, 2015)

Sej said:


> I love your work! Amazing!
> I love the Jacksepticeye one


Thanks :3



MayorEvvie said:


> AHHH THE CUSTOM DONKEY KONG IS COOL
> Your figures are awesome! I would order from you but shipping would be insane XD


Ty ^^
And I know Dx shipping is such a butt!! Especially to other countries ; o;
Only way it's cheap is if it's uninsured and no tracking, which honestly is super scary and very risky cuz if it does get lost, especially around this time of year, there's no way to find where it is and no way to get our money back for it > .<


----------



## himeki (Dec 10, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Thanks :3
> 
> 
> Ty ^^
> ...



one day haha c:


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 10, 2015)

MMHM THAT CUSTOM DONG
Even a simple paint job can make the Dong look moist.

Great stuff like always Kain 8)


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> MMHM THAT CUSTOM DONG
> Even a simple paint job can make the Dong look moist.
> 
> Great stuff like always Kain 8)



Omg xD

Thank ya :3


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 11, 2015)

Decided to paint my Link amiibo. Made him Fierce Deity Link to match the alt I play on Smash ^^


----------



## himeki (Dec 12, 2015)

AHHH that's so cool!!!


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow you painted it yourself?? It looks so clean, as if that was a exclusive amiiboo
You're good


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 12, 2015)

Smashing job, Kain :B


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> AHHH that's so cool!!!


Thanks ^^



Sugilite said:


> Wow you painted it yourself?? It looks so clean, as if that was a exclusive amiiboo
> You're good


Wow :D Really? Thank you!
I'm a very tedious worker, try to get every crease and corner perfectly lined up and make sure the layers are as smooth as possible. Ended up taking me 6 hours xD but that's probably because I only have one paint brush to work with, so it makes small pieces really time consuming to get right > .<
I guess I also have some practice with it from all the Villager figurines I make, since I have to do the same thing (though not as detailed with so many little pieces to paint)

I even fixed Link's derpy (weirdly close together) eyes!




Hyogo said:


> Smashing job, Kain :B


Thank you, kind sir 
I'm almost tempted to just go ahead and make Toon Link his Dark alt, but I love normal him too much and I should work on my Villager orders > .>


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 12, 2015)

Just got my first custom amiibo order :D


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 15, 2015)

2 new things :3




Only Summer girl remains! (but still no idea what her "props" should be..





Finished my first official custom amiibo order :D


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 15, 2015)

I just want to fangirl about your figures so hard! They're SO COOL and really well done! Sometimes custom made villager stuff can look really wonky but yours are spot on so great job! <3


----------



## derezzed (Dec 15, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Decided to paint my Link amiibo. Made him Fierce Deity Link to match the alt I play on Smash ^^



Ahhh, wonderful job as usual! :-D
Link's looking good ;-]



KainAronoele said:


> 2 new things :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, I love the fact that you're doing one for all four seasons. I'm sure you'll come up with something when summer rolls around.... maybe sun/grass-related stuff? To keep it nature themed. Though you probably already thought of that


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 16, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I just want to fangirl about your figures so hard! They're SO COOL and really well done! Sometimes custom made villager stuff can look really wonky but yours are spot on so great job! <3


Ahh, thanks so much  It means a lot to hear that ^^




derezzed said:


> Ahhh, wonderful job as usual! :-D
> Link's looking good ;-]
> 
> 
> ...


He's a sexy Fierce Deity ;D /getsthetingles (and not multiple creepy old guys in a green elf-style onsie.. No)

I can only think of sand or grass, but that kind of seems boring. I mean she could have shells in her hair, but the sand would be incredibly tedious to draw xD (plus idk how I'd even draw it lol)


----------



## himeki (Dec 16, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> 2 new things :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh i love the season girls~!

so she wears a scarf but no top? hmm


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ahhh i love the season girls~!
> 
> so she wears a scarf but no top? hmm



She's a strange one  lol


----------



## vexnir (Dec 16, 2015)

Your style looks quite unique! Lovely work. I really like the use of curved lines in your latest piece, they really emphasize the elegant and calm feeling of the drawing.


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 16, 2015)

vexnir said:


> Your style looks quite unique! Lovely work. I really like the use of curved lines in your latest piece, they really emphasize the elegant and calm feeling of the drawing.



Thank you :D it was actually an experimental piece, was trying a new style and loved how it came out so I'm continuing adding new stuff to it to get the hang of it and maybe soon try more pieces in this style ^^


----------



## himeki (Dec 16, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> She's a strange one  lol



reminds me of kaito


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 17, 2015)

Dark Mewtwo! :D
The eyes were so hard to do > .<


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 17, 2015)

Oooh that looks really good *^*


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 17, 2015)

Those look wonderful! I especially love the shading and facial expression on the OC.

And you do tattoo designs??? I see another Etsy convo in the future...XD


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 17, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Oooh that looks really good *^*


:D thank youuu



Flutterlove said:


> Those look wonderful! I especially love the shading and facial expression on the OC.
> 
> And you do tattoo designs??? I see another Etsy convo in the future...XD


Thanks ^^

;D
I should really make an actual listing for them..


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 3, 2016)

Few new updates ~
First of all




Took this on New Years, and the next morning it was featured on @amiiboalerts instagram page, was kind of exciting! ^^



Spoiler: ACNL figurines



Tank





Kidd WIP





* They're now both completely painted, waiting on customer approvals and clear weather to finish them up!





Spoiler: Custom amiibos



Dark Toon Link - the version I play on Smash





Silly Pikachu WIPs









Charmander









Spoiler: Wannabe Tattoo



I was hoping to get this for my 20th bday in 9 days, but since it'd be my first, it may be a bad idea to get this one v .v
ONE DAY!!


----------



## himeki (Jan 3, 2016)

HEY IS THAT A LINK NENDOROID
That tattoo would look awesome!
and wow, the charmander is really cool!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 3, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> HEY IS THAT A LINK NENDOROID
> That tattoo would look awesome!
> and wow, the charmander is really cool!



Yes, it is ^^
I'd like it on my ankle as well.
Ty :3


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 6, 2016)

Update on Charmander. Made him shiny ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 15, 2016)

Some updates ~

*ACNL Figurines -*









*Custom Amiibos -*
Working on a Shovel Knight custom, will be of the LoZ series 





Was making a custom amiibo cover for a custom Diddy Kong order I received the other day, along with painting a custom Robin









Now currently working on a Daisy alt, it's a poo pic cuz I took a screenshot of the video I posted of her hair on instagram lol


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 17, 2016)

Shipped off Robin yesterday





Peach WIP


----------



## derezzed (Jan 17, 2016)

KainAronoele said:


> Shipped off Robin yesterday


Damn, wonderful painting skills as usual. Robin looks great :-D

Also,


KainAronoele said:


> Peach WIP


that's a pretty crazy workspace you've got there! It's definitely understandable though, haha. 
Peach is looking great too ;-]


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 17, 2016)

derezzed said:


> Damn, wonderful painting skills as usual. Robin looks great :-D
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...



Thanks :D
And yeah, it's pretty packed xD after today I'll have a better work space :DD


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 20, 2016)

I made some Umbreon-Pikachus
Meet Mr and Mrs Umbrechu 
Do you guys think I should add Eeveelution-Pikas to my shop? Not sure if ppl would want stuff like that, but they sure would be fun to do.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 20, 2016)

KainAronoele said:


> I made some Umbreon-Pikachus
> Meet Mr and Mrs Umbrechu
> Do you guys think I should add Eeveelution-Pikas to my shop? Not sure if ppl would want stuff like that, but they sure would be fun to do.



Those are so cool, Kain :'O I definitely think people would be interested : )


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

KainAronoele said:


> I made some Umbreon-Pikachus
> Meet Mr and Mrs Umbrechu
> Do you guys think I should add Eeveelution-Pikas to my shop? Not sure if ppl would want stuff like that, but they sure would be fun to do.



I like them, but it's up to you. If you have fun making them, why not just make them for decor in your own house? I think you should add them to your shop though.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 23, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Those are so cool, Kain :'O I definitely think people would be interested : )


Thank you :D



Pasta said:


> I like them, but it's up to you. If you have fun making them, why not just make them for decor in your own house? I think you should add them to your shop though.


I put them up ^^ working on some sketchy designs of the other eeveelutions so ppl can see about what they'd look like if they order them.
I wish I could make one of every one, but I don't have $100+ to spend on Pikachus lol ; o; I've seen other amiibo customizers just buy TONS of amiibos for themselves and I'm just like "howwww??"
I do stalk eBay though, so if a $6 one pops up, I'm on it! Lol.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 23, 2016)

Finished Daisy-Peach
Working on a Green Diddy, Yellow R.O.B., Sable, figuring out which Link alt to do for Child's Play charity and a Green DK once he arrives (should have been today, but everything is FROZEN so probably no mail again)


----------



## himeki (Jan 23, 2016)

KainAronoele said:


> Finished Daisy-Peach
> Working on a Green Diddy, Yellow R.O.B., Sable, figuring out which Link alt to do for Child's Play charity and a Green DK once he arrives (should have been today, but everything is FROZEN so probably no mail again)



let it go


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 23, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> let it go



Was wondering if someone would make that joke


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 26, 2016)

Made some Valentine's day cards ^^






Spoiler: Other views


----------



## Finnian (Jan 26, 2016)

!!! Very pretty lady!!!!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 27, 2016)

Finnian said:


> !!! Very pretty lady!!!!



Thank you Finn :D


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 27, 2016)

Also made some more Pokeball earrings.
They're on sale, for Valentines Day.


----------



## himeki (Jan 27, 2016)

Whoa, love the new version of the lady! Looks great!


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 5, 2016)

*Updates* ~

I recently got a hair cut, and changed my color a lil bit -





Sable -





Diddy Kong (and a custom amiibo box I made for it) -









PandaOki, a customer's OC -





My mayor -
(I now sell custom mayor amiibos in my etsy shop)


----------



## derezzed (Feb 6, 2016)

OH MY GOD. Those amiibos look incredible! Probably some of the best you've ever done? :-o
But that's based on what _I_ see alone; you know which ones are your personal best, haha 
Oh, and I had no idea you did OC figurines too. PandaOki looks great, I'm sure the customer loved/will love it :-]


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 6, 2016)

derezzed said:


> OH MY GOD. Those amiibos look incredible! Probably some of the best you've ever done? :-o
> But that's based on what _I_ see alone; you know which ones are your personal best, haha
> Oh, and I had no idea you did OC figurines too. PandaOki looks great, I'm sure the customer loved/will love it :-]



Thank you 
I love all the ones I make for myself, but I feel like I end up loving the more _customized_ ones (like my mayor and Charmander) probably because of the amount of work I put into it, and just the fact that it started as one thing, and ended up something totally different ^^
Yup! I actually had listings for Villager (animal) figurines and Custom figurines, but the villagers seemed to be much more popular xD He was very happy with how he turned out, so I was very glad to hear it :3

Also, thanks for the help with Diddy! The box cover came out pretty well :3


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 11, 2016)

Finished yellow alt R.O.B. today


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 12, 2016)

i love what you do with the amiibos! you've got a great talent and eye for it!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2016)

Gracelia said:


> i love what you do with the amiibos! you've got a great talent and eye for it!


This *^*


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 12, 2016)

Gracelia said:


> i love what you do with the amiibos! you've got a great talent and eye for it!



Ahh, thanks so much


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy Valentine's Day guys
Sorry for the poopy edit, don't feel good today.. but I tried lol.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy VDay Kain!!!





I hope u get better tho :^C


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 14, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Happy VDay Kain!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD
Thank you


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 28, 2016)

*Updates:*​
Amiibos -
Fierce Deity Link









Fierce Deity Toon Link ~ WIP





Galaxy Pikachu













Pokemon Day, partial pick up (Pokemon leggings and Charizard for my personal collection)






Bottle Charms -
Animal Crossing bottle charm keychain






Digital Art Comparison -
Pewdiepie (someone ordered stickers of him and I wasn't pleased with my old design)


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 1, 2016)

Fierce Deity Toon Link


----------



## himeki (Mar 1, 2016)

Love the toon link! Its my favourite of yours yet c:


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 1, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> Love the toon link! Its my favourite of yours yet c:



Thank you ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 1, 2016)

Charizardtwo


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 9, 2016)

Another green DK





Another Dark Toon Link





Orders - the amiibo army grows









Tony Tony Chopper Kirby


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 18, 2016)

*UPDATE:*

Pink DK





Bandana Pikachu





Yellow Link





Umbrechu & Espechu





More Galaxy Pikachu WIPs


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 18, 2016)

Awww those galaxy pikachus are so cute!!!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 18, 2016)

ssvv227 said:


> Awww those galaxy pikachus are so cute!!!



Thank you :3
They're really fun to make ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (May 25, 2016)

MASS UPDATE:
(very picture heavy)

PokeMerch:









Flower girl merch:





Amiibos:





























































Digital art & WIPs:


----------

